# TT30 cord to a 3 gang 15R



## Lhardware (Dec 1, 2017)

I am looking for an extension cord with a TT30 male plug on one end and a 3 gang female (15R) on the other end.
What I am wanting to do is plug into my generator with the TT30 male end (into a 30 amp female) and then have the ability to plug in 3 110 volt items (i.e. refrigerator, 1 TV and 1 Directv box). Do you have such a thing?


My generator is a champion model #100216 - 4500 starting watts and 3650 running watts.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I did a search and could not find any such thing. TT30 I think is a rv plug, 




You might get the male plug and install on something like this

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008DIZYJS/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I25OT08LPLS2FD&colid=3AKES5AIQPT76&psc=0

My small and large generator both have a L50-30p locking plug, and the larger generator has an receptacle for a large 4 prong 50 amp plug


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Nobody makes what you are looking for. It would be fairly easy to make one tho. You could buy a plain old TT30 RV extension cord, cut the female end off of it, and then wire it into a 4x4x2 electrical box with a pair of duplex outlets and cover. (or you could fabricate the whole assembly from wire and components.)

Be advised that you are mixing 15 or 20 amp outlets with a 30 amp circuit.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

That's basically what I did. I picked up a good extension cord with 3 standard 20amp female receptacles on one end, standard on the other and cut it off and installed a L5-30 m plug on the other end. I found some of those already made up this morning, well after I made mine. 

I have been obsessed with overkill with wiring after seen someone try to power a RV about 40 years ago using a long length of what was literally lampcord on a reel. It melted and burned.

I plan on using mine, which is 10-3 wire with a small 3000 watt gen set to run to my garage door, then under the door with some flat wire extensions that are 12-3 inside to a refrigerator, microwave, toster oven, coffeepot and hotplate, obviously not all the same time, probably refrigerator, coffeepot, and one of the others at the most at one time, probably only two at a time though as I really don't know what starting surge is on the refrigerator, meaning Ref and one other. one at the same time.


----------



## Wellcraft1 (Jan 18, 2018)

This is what I have for my Champion generator <li class="mainImageTemplate template"> 
<li class="swatchHoverExp a-hidden maintain-height">
<li class="noFlash a-hidden" id="noFlashContent">  
Roll over image to zoom in





#energyEfficiency .a-icon-popover {display: none; } 
[ame="https://www.amazon.com/Conntek/b/ref=bl_dp_s_web_3023026011?ie=UTF8&node=3023026011&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Conntek"]Conntek[/ame] 

* Conntek 14340 30Amp RV to 15/20Amp Pigtail Adapter*


----------

